# Well, it's Monday.. :)



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

... and we all know how Mondays can be, so I thought I'd share my happy Monday song.  Don't forget to sing along  Blessings..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:shock: :lol:

That's awesome! My brother and I were JUST talking about this song, only for some reason I couldn't remember the name of it! 
:dance: :leap:

Mondays are our day off, so it's fitting to celebrate!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

That's funny Sarah! :lol: I love this song, it's so happy and cheerful! Just makes my day!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love it!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! I knew what song it was before I clicked the link :laugh: someone listening to Brant  LOVE that song!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Texaslass said:


> :shock: :lol: That's awesome! My brother and I were JUST talking about this song, only for some reason I couldn't remember the name of it! :dance: :leap: Mondays are our day off, so it's fitting to celebrate!


Oh, and it's called the Monday song!  :lol: JK  that's just what Brant on Air 1 calls it  lol


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! I knew what song it was before I clicked the link :laugh: someone listening to Brant  LOVE that song!


Yes ma'am! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! 
My sister and I love to listen to him! So, because I don't always get to catch I'm on the radio I get his pod casts


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh: I just listen to them all the time, I can't go without my Air1  So many happy songs, I just love it!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh, and it's called the Monday song!  :lol: JK  that's just what Brant on Air 1 calls it  lol


Yah I know.  I listen to air1 too, just maybe not as much as you guys. (girls) 
I like Brant's show the best. He's funny.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was just playin with ya 

Me too! He's so funny! I like Eric and Mandy a lot too


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, they're funny too.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Ashton is cool... he's on late at night... and I sleep with the radio on.... so I hear him quite a bit...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't normally listen late..
And right now, I'm listening to the Christmas music part  lol!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

IDK if I like Ashton... I listen late more often than not as well... but I often mute it when there's not music playing, lol, at least when it's Ashton or Brenda, she gets a little idk, hyper for me. d: :lol:. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Brenda is really hyper lol! She's funny! I like her too


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

:applaud::razz:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

K-Love is way more my style...  Air1 works more often than K-Love out here though, so I do listen to Air1 a lot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've heard lots of good stuff about K-Love  I will have to look into it some more  I know quite a few people who like it


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

K-Love plays more normal contemporary songs.  Air1 can get too "rock" like for my liking!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh: I like the rock, K-love is just a bit too contemporary for my liking.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

K-love is WAY too "normal" for me! :lol: I used to call air1 the boring channel, till I started listening more, lol. d:
It still has too many boring songs for me, but there's some good ones too.  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I it the K-Love app and I actually really like it! Corse I like the hosts on Air 1 the best!  but I really do not like the Rock music...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I do!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yuck


----------

